# Livery Yards near Exmouth



## rachyblue (29 January 2015)

I'm moving to the area later this year and am looking for somewhere to keep my little cob, preferably DIY.

Doesn't have to be mega posh, just need a stable, turnout and a basic ménage.

New to the area so looking for some help from you guys.

Cheers


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 January 2015)

Just an idea, but if you are on Facebook there's a group called "The Nutty Nags" and there's usually quite a lot of stuff on there re. yards etc in the area. If you PM me I can give you details and/or "invite" you on if needs be (can't remember whether its an invited group or not!).

Failing that: local feedmerchants are Sargents at Tipton St John (a bit away from Exmouth, but the local area); Town & Country (now Countrywide) at Crannaford, Cranbrook (new town) on the East of Exeter. Plus there's a place called Milmo's in Exmouth somewhere - I've not personally been there but they're supposed to be very good re. rugs cleaning/mending etc. Anyone else have their contact details??? As they may well have a  noticeboard.

Also there's Bicton College in the area; if you're stuck you could put yours there till you get sorted. They are an equestrian college but all sorts of livery inc DIY may be available there (but won't be the cheapest option, obviously - but unsurpassed in facilities and hacking!). There's some lovely riding on Woodbury Common BUT the problem is that its all owned by one concern, plus the land and farms surrounding, which means that there is very little livery in the immediate Common area  

You may need to stick yours somewhere in the East Devon area for the immediate future, then once you're here then look around. I'm about 9 miles from Exmouth, but don't have any space a.t.m. sorry!

Good luck anyway: anyone else on here in that area??


----------



## sparky1981 (29 January 2015)

Put a wanted post and look on livery yards Devon on Facebook there's lots on there


----------



## ArabianGem78 (29 January 2015)

You'll be very lucky - they are like hen's teeth around here. I live in Exmouth but drive out to Newton Poppleford for the decent off-road hacking (needed for endurance training). There was a yard with space back in December, but turn out wasn't great so I opted not to go for it. If you PM me, I can give you details (along with details of one place to avoid).

You could try approaching Budleigh Salterton Riding school as they have a livery yard. Again, I investigated it so PM for further details.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (29 January 2015)

Yeah sorry OP meant to say the same as "Arabian Gem" re. one place to avoid - I suspect it is the same place................. LOL

If you'd like to PM me I can tell you where it is.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (29 January 2015)

MiJodsR2BlinkinTite said:



			Yeah sorry OP meant to say the same as "Arabian Gem" re. one place to avoid - I suspect it is the same place................. LOL
		
Click to expand...

Probably! There are so few round here there can only be one ToBeAvoidedAtAllCosts!


----------



## littlecoblet (7 February 2015)

Hi this is OP logged in under wrong name originally. MiJods I won't be around until June at the earliest so could you possibly keep me in mind if you do get any spaces. Both of us are very civilised


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (7 February 2015)

littlecoblet said:



			Hi this is OP logged in under wrong name originally. MiJods I won't be around until June at the earliest so could you possibly keep me in mind if you do get any spaces. Both of us are very civilised 

Click to expand...

Yes will do! But I can't see my lovely livery going anywhere soon................ but will keep you in mind if I hear of a vacancy round here anywhere. 

Ohhh (sighs) what we SO desperately need in this area is a decent livery yard with good outriding and nice facilities. Dream on.


----------



## ArabianGem78 (8 February 2015)

I'm working on it! Sadly, my balls haven't dropped yet..... ;-) The yard I'm on is on the market, and there are SO MANY things I could do with the place, but it's so out of reach it's not funny.

The major land owner round here do have land they rent out. But they have a waiting list as demand inevitably outstrips supply. I'm on it but goodness knows how long it will be until something comes up. Is that something you would consider? If there were a school you could hire within a short hacK?


----------

